

Pure CSS3 calculator - fffrad
http://experiments.hertzen.com/css3calculator/

======
sanqui
It is fun to see how the calculator is off when you scale the page in your
browser (ctrl+scroll). 5*5=24!

~~~
digi_owl
hit ctrl+plus a couple of times, and 5+5 became 55.

------
jdsampayo
This demo appears to date from 2012:
[https://plus.google.com/+NiklasvonHertzen/posts/Qo6T85W8sFQ](https://plus.google.com/+NiklasvonHertzen/posts/Qo6T85W8sFQ)

------
flixic
Be sure to read how it works:
[https://plus.google.com/+NiklasvonHertzen/posts/Qo6T85W8sFQ](https://plus.google.com/+NiklasvonHertzen/posts/Qo6T85W8sFQ)

Very smart and creative solution.

------
TheOtherHobbes
Pressed 1, 5, 6

Got 142

Interesting idea, but might need more work.

~~~
patejam
I get that only when I'm zoomed in 110% on my browser. Zooming messes with the
logic. I don't think it needs more work, it's just a fun demo.

~~~
SeanLuke
Not zoomed in or out. 2 * 65 = 129.

------
taternuts
If I type 55555 everything disappears

------
digi_owl
Found myself reminded of a Chaos Computer Congress presentation.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8F8BqSa-
XY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8F8BqSa-XY)

